# Recipe organizing apps



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Have any of you used an app to organize your recipe collection?  I see many out there, but I would be interested in hearing from someone who has actually used one.  I'm not interested in apps that provide recipes, just one that would let me import those that I have.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

labread said:


> Have any of you used an app to organize your recipe collection? I see many out there, but I would be interested in hearing from someone who has actually used one. I'm not interested in apps that provide recipes, just one that would let me import those that I have.


If you find one, let me know too please!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I used one for many, many years.  It was a program the ran on whatever Windows operating system was before XP.  I started having problems with it when I upgraded to a laptop with Vista on it.  The program crashed and I couldn't open it again.  After quite a bit of digging I managed to find a backup copy and get to all my recipes.  

I looked at new recipe programs but was afraid the same thing would happen again and didn't want to invest that much time putting all my recipes into a new program.   I ended up cutting and pasting each one on Notepad and just saving them in folders with sub-folders.  I like it much better!  I no longer have to wait for the program to load and I'm not locked into their recipe format.  It's also really simple to add new recipes that I find online.  Sometimes low tech is best.


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

I've looked at several of them and many have great features. But I hate the possibility of losing my recipes. Like sebat I've been burned by this in the past. And none of the companies could assure me (at the time I looked into them) that there would be an easy way to back my data up in an open format (i.e., plain text).

In the end I decided to create my own web-based recipe program (something that could run on any device) -- the first feature I added was the ability to backup all the recipes as plain text to e-mail... I don't even trust myself  One day when I have time (which I don't, since I should be busy writing!!) I'd like to clean it up to the point I'd be comfortable with having other people use it (right now it is pretty basic and buggy).

Anyways good luck with your search and if you find something awesome let us know!

p.s. I did a blog post comparing a couple iPad recipe programs I had found. (http://blog.brentknowles.com/2010/12/17/request-ipad-ipod-touch-recipe-manager/)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Evernote
One of my notebooks is "recipes"

The ability to one click and save a page or article from the web or snap camera pic from my phone is awesome


----------



## Nauman (Jul 6, 2010)

i don,t have any aap but usually i Google forums and sites for this and save them in notebook...i m also interested in finding some app ..


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

ive been real happy with this one..

http://macgourmet.com/


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I ended up checking into Evernote and it works great!  I highly recommend it for this.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I use a program called  azzCardfile.    I keep all my knitting, recipes and pretty much everything in different folders.  Works great and upgrades easily.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> ive been real happy with this one..
> 
> http://macgourmet.com/


I second this


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't been on the boards for awhile and just wanted to report back that I purchased an app called Paprika.  I've been very pleased with it so far. I can easily import recipes for major recipe websites and cut and paste from any site.  It allows for scaling of recipes, easy categorizing of them and emailing.  It does provide a cloud backup, but I also use the email feature to send a copy of the recipes to myself, which I keep within a file in my email program.  I believe it was $5


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have everything in OneNote, which came with my version of MS Office.  I use OneNote for A LOT of things. I'll have to check into EverNote - sounds very similar to OneNote.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for recommending Paprika, it looks interesting and is $4.99
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paprika-recipe-manager/id392408028?mt=8

Using my Evernote app for recipes is also intriguing...

Thanks for starting this thread!

Betsy


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Found a free app called Springpad that works on iPad, iPhone and home computers and syncs between all.  It works wonderful for me with recipes also is great for notes or anything else you see on the web that you would like to keep!  Saw it after reading comments on the Evernote update and how unhappy everyone was with it.  Some were changing to to Springpad so I checked it out and I love it!  FREE makes it even better so try it and see how it works for you!

Kathy in NC


----------

